# lawn mower



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Neighbors lawn mover sent rock into my siding. Checked topics on lawn mower safety and a lawn mower with open discharge can sent a rock at 300 feet per second or just under 200 miles per hour. I will try to include pictoial view of rock imbeded into my siding.


----------



## Skit Slunga (Apr 14, 2010)

dgui said:


> Neighbors lawn mover sent rock into my siding. Checked topics on lawn mower safety and a lawn mower with open discharge can sent a rock at 300 feet per second or just under 200 miles per hour. I will try to include pictoial view of rock imbeded into my siding.
> View attachment 1556


...and there isn't a regulation on discharge of a mower with intent? Just imagine the mayhem that could be created by roving bands of thugs armed with Toros Snappers and the like


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Yea Im sure it will be coming to a neighborhood near you soon. Mayham. The incident prior to this was a rock sent through my wifes toyota drivers side window. Before I cut my grass I go on a rock search through my yard. This is a problem when you have some driveway work done and you dont have a cleanup after so now the rocks are flying. Since this has happend I completely closed up my side discharge on my snapper and now it functions as a mulching mower and if it sends anything out it sends it low. I was hoping my neighbor would also close it up. I asked but he scoffed at the idea so I think he likes take out, take out a window, take out siding. Till the rocks are all gone I have had to put up a corrigated tin barrier that is 70 feet long and 3 feet high and every time he cuts I hear the tin geeting banged. Next time we are watching me and the dogs will have eye protection.


----------



## Skit Slunga (Apr 14, 2010)

dgui said:


> I asked but he scoffed at the idea so I think he likes take out, take out a window, take out siding. Till the rocks are all gone I have had to put up a corrigated tin barrier that is 70 feet long and 3 feet high and every time he cuts I hear the tin geeting banged. Next time we are watching me and the dogs will have eye protection.


or the neighbor could do the polite thing and aim his discharge chute towards his own property for several passes. Won't eliminate the possibility but will minimize it.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Yes, Polite. Smash your stuff not mine.


----------



## Marbles (Jan 23, 2010)

BE THANKFULL IT WAS NOT INBEDDED IN YOUR SKULL!!


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

How do we know you didn't do that with a slingshot and now you're trying to blame the neighbor's mower...


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

pelleteer said:


> How do we know you didn't do that with a slingshot and now you're trying to blame the neighbor's mower...


Cuz if I would have done it be sure I would have hit the plate glass window.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Marbles said:


> BE THANKFULL IT WAS NOT INBEDDED IN YOUR SKULL!!


I Yam I Yam !


----------



## Skit Slunga (Apr 14, 2010)

dgui said:


> How do we know you didn't do that with a slingshot and now you're trying to blame the neighbor's mower...


Cuz if I would have done it be sure I would have hit the plate glass window.
[/quote]
...and ricocheted into the heated backlite of the Lexus...


----------

